# Please id this weed in my pasture



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I have no idea what this is, the leaves are soft and the cows like to eat the tops of them but I just noticed a huge patch and want too make sure it is ok for them to eat. Thank you!


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

is it Ragweed???


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks like ragweed. Cut it before it starts sending out pollen. Raising heck with me right now in WI.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

You're the proud owner of ragweed.

Once it starts sending out pollen you can collect the flower heads and make a tincture. It won't help with this season's allergies because it takes 6 weeks to process, but it may help with next year's.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hosO4OIHJM


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

But, how do you use it after 6 weeks. One shot or just drink the whole thing and just don't care if you have hay fever???:dance:


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not an herbalist or a naturopath, so you might want to check with one for the dosage you would need.

I might start with a couple of drops on a tablespoon of honey each day. You can order ragweed tincture online, or maybe a local herbalist would have some?

I would recommend using local raw, unfiltered honey (I am a beekeeper) as it would have the local pollens that irritate you as well.

Ragweed is not a plant that is pollenated by bees, it is wind pollinated, that is why simply using honey won't touch a ragweed allergy.

You can even make your own tincture if you're so inclined or send someone out to do it for you - make sure the flowers are opening so the vodka will draw out the properties of the pollen. Cram a small jar full of the flowers and top leaves of the plant. Pour 100 proof vodka over it and let it sit for six weeks.

Once I cut off the flowers of the plants growing around my property, I yank the whole plant out. There's never a shortage of ragweed...


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

This stuff is 7-8 feet tall with CLOUDS of pollen. Try to keep in under control on our farm (120 acres) but it is growing on all the roadsides and neighbors.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks guys ,interesting!
will mowing it down short help?
I take it its ok for the cows to eat some since nobody said otherwise ?


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

My cattle and goats love it during one stage of the plants growth. More palatable I guess. My pastures have been picked clean with just a small number of plants returning each spring. Yes it's ragweed, and some of mine is over six feet tall and is not located in the pastures...Hope this helps....Topside


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks topside,yes this helps,I won't worry about it too much then....


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

keeping it mowed will help keep the pollen under control as you'll be cutting the heads off. I'd go out after a rain and give the think a yank. They come up quite easily.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

It is fine for cows and goats to eat ragweed--many won't, but it won't hurt them.


----------

